# Your Last Meal



## Niachu (Nov 3, 2013)

During my odd prison documentary kick, there was a surprisingly interesting segment on meal requests for death row inmates that leads me to ask this question: what would your last meal request be? _No_ restrictions on what you can order, alcohol included, the only stipulation being that it will be your last (and it must be food).

I'd order a meal from my favorite pizza place.


Small pizza smothered with mozzarella and topped with spinach
Hot wings with ranch dip
Cheese bread
French fries sprinkled with feta cheese
Orange soda
An Oreo shake for dessert that doesn't skimp on the Oreo

Looking at the list of meal requests, looks like pizza is a pretty common deal. What about you guys?


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 3, 2013)

I was about to merge this thread until I read it, and it sounds pretty neat.



			
				Niachu said:
			
		

> Small pizza smothered with mozzarella and topped with spinach
> Hot wings with ranch dip
> Cheese bread
> French fries sprinkled with feta cheese
> ...


Without the orange soda (an old vice of mine that I successfully gave up on), this is pretty much me, but I'm sure there's other stuff I'd want. Since I'm about to die and my health won't matter:


Two sandwiches from McDonald's
Stuffed mushrooms
Stuffed shrimp
Stuffed fish (any kind)
Stuffed jalapeños
Cream cheese wontons
Stuffed meatballs

As you can see, I'm fulfilling everyone's desires that I, "get stuffed," as my crime was probably really awful and ruined a ton of lives if I'm on death row. That and I mean come on, who doesn't love stuffed foods?


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Nov 3, 2013)

One ribeye steak, medium rare 
Two enchiladas with green peppers
One plentiful serving of steak fries
One mint chocolate chip milkshake
Two dark lagers
One bottle of Captain Morgan with a 2 liter bottle of Coke
One Cuban cigar

EDIT: Oh, and a sliced mango.


----------



## AtroposHeart (Nov 3, 2013)

Pepperoni pizza with a Dr. Pepper. I'm a simple American gal.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 3, 2013)

Just anything that includes rice, beans and meat.


----------



## Saney (Nov 3, 2013)

* Roast beef
* Roast potatoes
* Bacon
* Grilled chicken burger
* Chocolate pudding
*.A whole case of Pepsi
* A bottle of vinegar (I like the smell)


----------



## Picklepower (Nov 3, 2013)

Hmmm lemme think.
 Maybe a mix of my favorite foods, and junk foods that I eat occasionally. 

I would want,
- A small bowl of Raddish Kimchi
- A small bowl of Korean spiced, Tofu
- A medium sized plate of Sushi (Salmon, Tuna, and Eel roll, my favorites) with soy sauce and white sauce
- A small bowl of some curry and rice, with chicken (that my mom made, cuz she makes that)

(I'd take a 5 minute brake)

- A small bowl of the home made Chili my father makes.
-A burger king Whopper with cheese, and maybe a couple onion rings, and ketchup.

-To drink with my meal, I would drink some hard cider (Angry orchard or Wood chucks, one of those two)
and for dessert I would want a 
-Cherry hostess fruit Pie and,
- a large Mcdonalds Chocolate Shake. 

See I tried to do my portions in a way that I could realistically eat everything in a couple hours, and not leave anything left over. Also imagine how nasty it would be after I am executed and my bowels let loose! lol


----------



## Lady Houligan (Nov 3, 2013)

Lobster dinner with all the fixings (corn on the cob, pulled butter, coleslaw, fresh baked roll). An entire key lime pie. A two liter of Dr Pepper and a six pack of beer. And to top it all off, a bottle of real French champagne, not sparkling wine from wherever.


----------



## applecat (Nov 3, 2013)

For an appetizer: 

Fresh cherries
Salmon maki rolls
Steak tartare

For the main course:
A lobster roll
Roasted duck with a red wine reduction

And for dessert:
Cake with fresh raspberries and vanilla bean cream
A good strong cup of black tea with milk

And then finish it all with:
A fancy cocktail with some kind of floral liquor in it (St. Germaine, creme de violet, etc)

A meal from a fancy molecular gastronomy place like Alinea or El Bulli would also do. I have expensive taste!


----------



## Picklepower (Nov 3, 2013)

Not to sound mushy but I picked a dish my mother makes and a dish my dad makes, because I'm thinking, if its gonna be my last day, it would be good to think about them one last time. Of course in reality there is a zero percent chance that I would become a death row inmate anyway. Actually also I'd like to add my Whopper would be a 2 patty one because fuck it, its not like I'll care about watching my figure, in Hell.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Nov 3, 2013)

Chris' tears


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 3, 2013)

Flesh
Blood
Skin
Hair


----------



## Surtur (Nov 3, 2013)

The Warden, cooked in scampi sauce and served with a white wine.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 3, 2013)

Pizza rolls


----------



## Night Terror (Nov 3, 2013)

Chris.
He'd keep me eating for a long time, delaying the death, and the cholesterol will kill me before I get executed.
Plus, it means CHRIS IS DEAD.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 4, 2013)

Tough call, but if I had to choose...

- Three Bacon Cheeseburgers with everything on it, and preferably from somewhere that's not McDonald's or Burger King. 
- A plate of both, chicken wings (20) and ribs (half-rack), with a side of rice and a kaiser roll.
- A small chicken salad with _fresh_ ingredients.
- A turkey club sub, with lettuce, tomato, bacon, pickles and onions.
- And for desert, a giant bowl of ice cream, topped with bananas, chocolate sauce, miniature marshmallows, whipped cream and nuts.

I'd also ask for a chocolate milkshake to drink for the burgers and clear soda for the rest of the meal.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 4, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Looking at the list of meal requests, looks like pizza is a pretty common deal. What about you guys?



Most of the time it's because inmates have been on death row for upwards of 15 years, and fast food like pizza and hamburgers are tastes of freedom to them.

As for me I'd like a milkshake and a tuna sandwich with olives, something that calls back to happier times.

And if possible this song playing on repeat for however long til the end.

[youtube]cHcunREYzNY[/youtube]


----------



## Some JERK (Nov 4, 2013)

A bottle of 1926 Macallan.


----------



## kagayaki (Nov 5, 2013)

*Appetizer*
Tofu and pork bites in soy sauce and diced onions (called _tokwa't baboy_ in my country)
California Maki

*Main course*
Seafood and Veggie Tempura
Mashed potatoes
Plain rice
Burger steak (with the patties cooked on the George Foreman Grill) with mushrooms
Sauteed water spinach in oyster sauce (_adobong kangkong_)

*Dessert*
Black Forest cake
_Leche flan_

*Drinks*
Bottled, distilled drinking water


----------



## Stalin (Nov 5, 2013)

My mom's grilled cheese.
Pot Pie from this awesome place in Wisconsin.
KFC mashed potatoes and a biscuit.
Portillo's pasta with red sauce.
My grandmother's apple cobbler with apples picked fresh from the orchard. 

And real chocolate milk, none of this Nesquick crap.

Some guy on the list requested to watch Lord of the Rings, so I'd like to watch 17 Moments of Spring before, if possible.


----------



## Uzumaki (Nov 5, 2013)

If you can have alcohol, I can have bong hits. Or, if you're being to be a pill about it having to be food, pot brownies delivered an hour and a half prior to the meal itself. I don't think I could properly enjoy a last meal otherwise; I have little appetite generally.

First I want sushi. Most of it would be from a nice sit-down sushi-only restaurant in Japan (maybe in Takayama (The Takayama in Hida) since that's where I had the best sushi in my life), but with California rolls (fuck you, it's my last meal) from the sushi place on the top level of the food court in the Pacific Mall in Markham (near Toronto). Said rolls have fish eggs instead of imitation crab meat and are therefore the best in the world. In addition to the California rolls I would have eel, cucumber and cooked shrimp sushi flown in from I guess Takayama.

I would also have unbreaded chicken wings, cooked at a low temperature and constantly flipped, until the skin is crispy and the bones brittle. There would be no sauce, so help me god if there's sauce.

Next I would have a piece of steak. The part of the meat closest to the fat would be cut off and cooked, so that every bite would have some of the fat on it. The steak strip would be cooked until the chef thought it was burnt, then cooked a bit more to make sure.

Finally I would have a hamburger made with unground Hida beef, bacon from Canada (but not back bacon, which foreigners call Canadian bacon), and sauteed white mushrooms also from Canada (Ontario, specifically). The bun would be fresh and would be a normal bun, not some kind of wacky fancy bun they always trick you into buying at the store, all covered in weird off-flower and shit.

And a seaweed riceball.

To drink I would have a strawberry banana smoothy (with yogurt) as a primary, and then some really high-quality ginger ale to wash everything down. I would need at least two smoothies and a metric fuckton of ginger ale.

I would eat maybe a 1/4th of this food. If these guys are going to kill me anyway, I don't have to be grateful for shit.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd start with a tall glass of Okinawan milk tea with brown sugar on ice, cock-a-leekie soup with barley, and a side of whiskey-soaked prunes.

For the main dish, I'd like curry lamb pie with a from-scratch curried crust.

I'd finish dinner up with a passion fruit mousse, a side of strawberries with tupelo honey, and a lowball tumbler filled with Glenfiddich 40 year single malt - neat.

I would then proceed to kill every living being within my sight until I'm free, or some guard eventually gets off a lucky shot with their rifle.  I gotta be me!


----------



## Saney (Nov 6, 2013)

GFYS said:
			
		

> I'd start with a tall glass of Okinawan milk tea with brown sugar on ice, cock-a-leekie soup with barley, and a side of whiskey-soaked prunes.
> 
> For the main dish, I'd like curry lamb pie with a from-scratch curried crust.
> 
> ...


With what would you kill them?


----------



## Springblossom (Nov 6, 2013)

A pound of casu marzu. Not because I like it, but because it might be the most vile thing ever created and I want to make those around me as miserable as possible.


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 6, 2013)

For starters I would have smoked salmon on those tiny little canapé pancakes and a seafood platter

For the main course I would have my family recipe roast chicken with all the trimmings and cooked to perfection, with a good chardonay/homemade elderflower wine to drink

For desert I would have a homemade new york cheesecake

Afterwards I would relax with a decent cigar and either Blue Label or Glenfiddich 18 year old.


----------



## pickleniggo (Nov 6, 2013)

A Philadelphia roll.
Chicken planks and fries from Long John Silver's. 
A plate of nachos with extra jalapenos. 
Some buffalo wings (I would obviously request they be BOLDY SPICY). 
A bowl of baked mac and cheese.
A dark chocolate milkshake. 

My last words would probably just be me vomiting, but it would be totally worth it.


----------



## QI 541 (Nov 6, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> GFYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Order shishkabobs and start stabbing guards with the skewer.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 6, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> For starters I would have smoked salmon on those tiny little canapé pancakes and a seafood platter
> 
> For the main course I would have my family recipe roast chicken with all the trimmings and cooked to perfection, with a good chardonay/homemade elderflower wine to drink
> 
> ...



In your feeding trough? You rich swine.


----------



## c-no (Nov 6, 2013)

To think of a last meal I'd have, it would be this:
-Chicken Adobo & BBQ with rice and pancit.
-Five stick of lumpia.
-1 Large cup of Dr. Pepper, no ice.
-A small serving of meat loaf with corn, mashed potatoes, and gravy.
-One small serving of orange chicken with bean sprouts.
-A tasty slice of oreo cheesecake and one scoop of Ghiradelli cookies and cream.
The servings should be proportional to about one or two plates.
-Since some people mentioned cigars for relaxation, I'd guess I'd take a shot and smoke just one like my hero, Big Boss


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 6, 2013)

Tube grubs and snail juice.


----------



## Metal Sink (Nov 7, 2013)

[youtube]A6g0mPo-uJM[/youtube]

Seriously though, I'd just like a humongous Cannabis cookie.


----------



## PrimeCutDiggityDog (Nov 13, 2013)

Satay chicken just the way my mother makes it.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Nov 13, 2013)

I was just reading the link posted in the OP, and I just realized that Texas isn't offering last meals to the condemned anymore.  I've got no love for murderers, but I think that if a man knows the hour of his death, he should at least be entitled to a good meal before the end.


----------



## Charon (Nov 14, 2013)

Carne asada burrito & torta from a taco truck, tortilla chips & guacamole, jalapeno cheese-stuffed tater tots, coconut cream pie, 3 2-liters of Snapple diet peach tea


----------



## Christ-Chan (Nov 14, 2013)

Can you have drinks?


----------



## Watcher (Nov 14, 2013)

Christ-ian said:
			
		

> Can you have drinks?



Yes you can have drinks.

Historically in France before you'd get beheaded you could have a drink of rum.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Nov 15, 2013)

If it were up to me, I'd go to the execution chamber drunk as a skunk.  Although I'm sure the prison wouldn't allow that.


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Nov 16, 2013)

Barq's root beer, a whopper without onions and a box of girl scout thin mints.


----------



## exball (Nov 16, 2013)

Kamen Rider Black said:
			
		

> *a box of girl scout thin mints.*


----------



## Globe (Nov 16, 2013)

Da Pickle Monsta said:
			
		

> I was just reading the link posted in the OP, and I just realized that Texas isn't offering last meals to the condemned anymore.


 For how many people we're fragging, it's probably costing too much money.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Nov 17, 2013)

Actually, that's one of the justifications.  Apparently, a death row inmate ordered practically everything on the menu and then refused it.

My thoughts are this: like it or not, the death penalty us going to remain in use in the US for the time being.  If we can afford millions of dollars on drones, wiretaps, welfare, shutting down the government, and bailouts, then surely select state governments can spend a few dozen dollars per condemned prisoner to make ther last day on earth just slighty less shitty.  Like I've said in other threads, I'm actually pretty neutral when it comes to my opinion on the death penalty but I think that some traditions are there for a reason--the right to a last meal being among them.


----------



## Monika H. (Feb 21, 2018)

When an inmate is on the death row and about to be executed, he's generally given the right to choose for his last meal.
Imagine you are to be executed tomorrow, and given the option to choose what you'll have for your last meal.
What would that be?

Kiwis, share what you'd have for your last meal.


----------



## OhGoy (Feb 21, 2018)

ass


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Feb 21, 2018)

Scrapple, a bowl of stew, chocolate chip cookie dough and cookies and cream ice cream, and two beers.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 21, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> ass


pussy


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Feb 21, 2018)

Sweet tea, sourdough grilled chicken club sandwich with extra tomatoes and those crispy fries with ketchup and mustard.


----------



## :thinking: (Feb 21, 2018)

An elephant. No, two elephants. And a blue whale. It might take me awhile, though.


----------



## Monika H. (Feb 21, 2018)

For me, I'd have olives, prairie mushrooms, cheese, roastbeef and half a bottle of Pinot Grigio.


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 21, 2018)

Fried chicken, pizza, an assault rifle, steak, a box of ammo, bacon, dynamite, eggs, pork sausage, deer sausage, chocolate ice cream, and a 20 pack of michelobe ultra.


----------



## Monika H. (Feb 21, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Fried chicken, pizza, *an assault rifle*, steak, *a box of* *ammo*, bacon, *dynamite*, eggs, chocolate ice cream, and a 20 pack of michelobe ultra.



That's for you or are you gonna feed the guards with that?


----------



## Desire Lines (Feb 21, 2018)

carltondanks said:


> pussy


dick


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 21, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> That's for you or are you gonna feed the guards with that?


The guards will probably have to be in on it so I’ll just share a couple drumsticks with them instead.


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 21, 2018)

mashed potatoes


----------



## Monika H. (Feb 21, 2018)

Army Burger said:


> mashed potatoes



of course the token nigger would eat potatoes


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 21, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> dick


yes please


----------



## Desire Lines (Feb 21, 2018)

carltondanks said:


> yes please


Open wide


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 21, 2018)

My favorites are a short list and I could pick any of them depending on mood, but this may sound morbid. I would not want a special last meal. I'd take what ever the normal prison slop is that day.

Also since someone has to do it



Spoiler:  bad joke



All you can eat buffet so I never stop and never die, just get fat



I've never had pressed duck and it sounds like a dream for me being a huge fan of duck. So let's just pick that if we have to choose.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Feb 21, 2018)

A mammoth meat steak, a cheeseburger made from 100% unicorn, an eight piece fried chicken made from a dodo and a diet coke.


----------



## IV 445 (Feb 21, 2018)

The world’s rarest truffle. Then, while they’re busy searching for it, i’ll tunnel my way to freedom.


----------



## 300mm (Feb 21, 2018)

The prison staff. Can't kill me if I eat you.


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 21, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> of course the token nigger would eat potatoes


Plot twist, I only pretend to be a nigger online


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 21, 2018)

honestly, it would probably be something that gordon ramsey would make


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 21, 2018)

Your Mom.


----------



## Bad Times (Feb 21, 2018)

I'd eat some juicy faggots.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 21, 2018)

The Holy Grail.


----------



## Bob Page (Feb 21, 2018)

Two number 9s, a number 9 large, a number 6 with extra dip, a number 7, two number 45s, one with cheese, and a large soda.

All joking aside, A garlic double steakburger from steak and shake with a nutella shake, arby's curly fries and some honey pepper chicken tender mac'n'cheese from applebee's.


----------



## Draza (Feb 21, 2018)

Kebab.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Feb 21, 2018)

Dick. Lots and lots of dick, with some pussy thrown in to spice it up.


----------



## Lucricitous (Feb 21, 2018)

Some rice and curry with dried chili peppers on the side would be nice.
Alternatively, just gimme a meal replacement shake so I can down it and we can get this over with.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 21, 2018)

Hashbrowns and Coke Zero.


----------



## Bob Page (Feb 21, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> BIG, BLACK DICK and BIG, BLACK DICK.


I'll call up my fellow kang Tyrone to supply it.


----------



## Lipitor (Feb 21, 2018)

Two pounds of bacon, a large four-meat pizza, four fried chicken breasts, two drinks each of Mountain Dew, Pepsi, root beer, and sweet tea, two pints of ice cream, five chicken fried steaks, two hamburgers with bacon, fries, and a dozen garlic bread sticks with marinara on the side. Filet mignon wrapped in bacon, de-veined shrimp sauteed in garlic butter with lemon, a baked potato with butter, sour cream, chives, and real bacon bits, corn on the cob, asparagus with hollandaise sauce, French bread with butter, goat cheese, cantaloupe, apple pie with vanilla bean ice cream. Lobster tail and Steak.  3lbs of fresh strawberries, 32 piece of Bonchon Chicken (half spicy half soy). A giant bag of sugar free gummy bears and a pack of Camels. Gots to have the Garlic Bread. Two dozen steamed mussels, two dozen steamed clams, a double cheeseburger from Burger King, half-dozen barbecue spare ribs, two strawberry milkshakes, half a pumpkin pie with whipped cream with diced strawberries, and a 16-ounce can of spaghetti with meatballs, Onion rings a salad with italian dressing on the side... 2 gallons of Cherry kool-aid, enough ingredients to make 3 chicken fajitas. A McRib sandwich, chicken tendies with szechuan sauce (authentic meme version only!). Bagel pizza bites.. I walso want a 12 pack of Surge.


----------



## Jaiman (Feb 21, 2018)

Chris's taint.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 21, 2018)

What I'd ideally want for my last meal is a pan crust pepperoni pizza from Pizza Hut, cheese breadsticks with Ranch dip (also from Pizza Hut), a six-pack of Diet Mountain Dew, and a fifth of Jameson.

I'm a man of simple and lowly tastes and I am okay with that.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 21, 2018)

1,000,000 cheeseburgers to be eaten every eight hours or so.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Feb 21, 2018)

Peri Peri Nando's Chicken with Herbed Chippies, with a choccy thickshake and a pint of mint choc icecream.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Feb 22, 2018)

A scaryberry smoothie from Booster Juice and bread sticks from Little Caesars. Berries. A wrap with seitan. Garlic dill pickles.


----------



## Monika H. (Feb 22, 2018)

Army Burger said:


> Plot twist, I only pretend to be a nigger online


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 22, 2018)

So thought of my biggest comfort food. Fried toast. Yes it's what you think. If my life was being taken I'd love to eat the breakfast grandma made me.

Even a wee one bassomatic would eat a half  loaf of bread my fav marble rye like this.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Feb 22, 2018)

Fugu sashimi and a few pints of Asahi.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 22, 2018)

high potency thc infused red velvet cake, a case of old style, a rack of ribs, half pound of brisket, corn bread, and some high-fiber greens so when I shit myself when dying its at least a healthy shit.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 22, 2018)

I put some thought in it.

Fried toast. When I was young we were super poor and Grandma would make this. She wasn't hurting cash wise and fried toast is well a grilled cheese with out cheese, but knew how to make us happy.

As a kid I'd eat a half loaf of marble rye any morning Grandma cooked. While I stand by a favorite meal is hard to call. I think this or family mac and cheese (linked in kiwi how do you make xxx thread) is comforting AF and how I want to go peacefully.


----------



## Paul_Allen (Feb 22, 2018)

Probably condiments on whatever crunchy crackers I had left, munched on as I fire shots out the window at the large contingent of police waiting for me to slip up and be in the sights of their sniper long enough to pop my melon.


----------



## Plague Spectrum (Feb 24, 2018)

Honestly as unhealthy as it sounds, a whole chocolate cake with 5 boxes of Girl Scout thin mint cookies. (Aka good shit.) if you’re gonna go out, you might as well enjoy it.


----------



## Captain Toad (Feb 24, 2018)

Tamales, easily. Preferably with carnitas in them.


----------



## AF 802 (Feb 25, 2018)

Pig out.

Mine would be probably a couple (4 or 5?) steaks from a really well-known and very expensive steakhouse in town, some fast food shit, and several 2-liters of Coke. Won't say where the steakhouse is to avoid powerleveling, but anyone who comes to town usually wants to go there at least once.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Feb 25, 2018)

The limitless soup, salad, and pasta from Olive Garden.  Years later I'd be fat as a house but they couldn't execute me.


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 25, 2018)

two numbers nines, a number nine large, a number six with extra dip, two numbers forty-fives, one with cheese and a large soda


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Feb 25, 2018)

A cake garnished with proof I didn't do the crime and a judge willing to let me free.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 25, 2018)

I would request the world rarest truffle and while they were out looking for it I would execute my grand escape plan.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 25, 2018)

French Fries and a Coke.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Feb 25, 2018)

A cheeseburger apocalypse so that I can survive it while others don't.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Feb 25, 2018)

milk duds


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Feb 25, 2018)

I'll take a double, triple Bossy Deluxe, on a raft. 4x4 animal style, extra shingles with a shimmy and a squeeze. Light axle grease, make it cry, Burn It! And let it swim.


----------



## Positron (Feb 25, 2018)

The warden's cock.


----------



## ADN_VIII (Feb 25, 2018)

A cup of nutella. 


I have a lethal allergy to hazelnuts.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 1, 2018)

A 1-up mushroom. That'll show those fuckers.


----------



## jewelry investor (Mar 1, 2018)

It'll probably be some guys ear in a self defense situation. It's not a peaceful death.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 1, 2018)

Spicy meat. HE HE BOY.


----------



## EH 110 (Mar 2, 2018)

I have simple tastes. I'd be happy with a Thin 'n Crispy cheese pizza from Pizza Hut, a cheeseburger and fries from Applebee's, and a hot fudge cake from Shoney's.


----------



## Apocalypso (Mar 8, 2018)

4x4 from In-N-Out


----------



## Gordon Cole (Mar 10, 2018)

A platter of the rarest food in the world. While they're out getting it, I'll use the time to break out of prison. The only downside is that I wouldn't be able to eat the rarest food in the world.

But as a serious answer: Spicy fried chicken, filet mignon, pad thai, scotch, a really good baked ziti, pork burritos, buffalo wings and a chocolate cake.


----------



## Piss Clam (Mar 10, 2018)

I know that it is a question where they are in a prison about to be put to death, but I would just ask for a half gallon of whiskey.

We are pretty fucked up in the US about this. Spending all this time trying to find a prisoners vein to inject them.

Just give them a straw and a big pile of Fentanyl.

Why does this have to be so hard and stupid.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Mar 10, 2018)

Piss Clam said:


> I know that it is a question where they are in a prison about to be put to death, but I would just ask for a half gallon of whiskey.
> 
> We are pretty fucked up in the US about this. Spending all this time trying to find a prisoners vein to inject them.
> 
> ...



Ask the guy who requested a single kidney bean. No wait they're dead.


----------



## Piss Clam (Mar 10, 2018)

You know I was thinking about this and the whole last meal thing, then I remembered that Japan tells you on the day of your execution that you are going to die. They give you a meal, but it's like...times up homie today is the day. You don't get that long drawn out process.


----------



## gumboman (Mar 15, 2018)

cheese filled potatoes jackets roasted in oven, chicken liver fry,  pork curry with rice and 8 cans of Carlsberg strong


----------



## swiv (Mar 15, 2018)

For me, a heaping plate of succulent chicken tendies with blue cheese dipping sauce and Mountain Dew Voltage to drink.


----------



## American Lollinator Mace (Mar 17, 2018)

A rare steak, a twice-baked potato with lots of butter and salt, half a pound of Brown's chicken livers, a pack of Popeye's biscuits, a bottle of Diet Coke, and a chocolate malt. I'd be too full to move, but hell, I'd go out happy.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 17, 2018)

Bleach.

Because fuck you I die on my own terms


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Mar 17, 2018)

It would never be approved in a prison setting, but let's skip the usual "death row" scenario with the limitations on price and no alcohol rule. If you knew you were about to have you last meal before you die? You'd break the bank. You'd have the best meal you could imagine.
Thus, I present my perfect "last meal".

In order:
Aperitif/Cigar:
-Woodford Reserve or Angels Envy (either will do) Old Fashioned with a cherry, orange wedge, and extra angostura bitters.
-Romeo y Julieta 1875 Bully.
Appetizers:
-Charcuterie plate. Mini toasts, olive tapenade, Roquefort cheese, herbed goat cheese, Baba Ganoush, hummus
-Coquilles St. Jacques
Salad:
-Caesar salad (dressing made fresh, none of that bottled shit, and real croutons)
Main course:
-Beef Wellington with horseradish, side of garlic rosemary mashed potatoes (with the cream and butter whipped in, I ain't counting calories) and grilled asparagus.
-Château Léoville-Las Cases
Dessert:
-Flourless Chocolate Torte
Digestif:
-Corpse Reviver #2
After dinner drink/cigar:
-An entire bottle of Craggenmore 21 year Single Malt Scotch
-Cuban Cohiba Esplendido

If you're gonna die, go for broke, be drunk off your ass, and eat well, folks.
Sláinte*.*


----------



## Deadwaste (Mar 17, 2018)

remember that time the moon pie twitter account was talking to the wendys twitter account and wendys made that moon pie baconator? yeah i'd go with that


----------



## ForeverGeneric (Mar 17, 2018)

Shotgun shell for mouthwash.


----------



## c-no (Mar 17, 2018)

A plate of chicken and pork barbecue on a skewer with a side of rice. The drink would either be a can of Dr. Pepper and a bottle of decent whiskey or bourbon.

Edit: Since some people listed more three things, I may as well up the count.

-A giant slice of pizza with ham, sausage, and shrooms
-A bowl of pho with extra rice noodles and meat with some hoison sauce
-A plate of curly fries and onion rings
-A stack of blueberry crepes with blueberry syrup and butter
-To finish with a dessert, a plate of baklava and halva


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 17, 2018)

I would demand a plate of world peace and justice and love for all mankind.


----------



## Benine Bovine (Mar 17, 2018)

A bullet


----------



## Israel (Mar 18, 2018)

Spaghetti Bolognese, Ketchup, Mustard, Mayo, Onion Sauce, French Fries, Double Quarterpounder with Extra Cheese, Pickles, Bread, Butter, a Spaghetti Omlete, 3 Banana Juice Boxes and 5 kg of Olives.

PS.: How could I forget:
Crispy Fried Chicken and a sugary Cappuccino.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 18, 2018)

Probably human, not like I'm going to have any regrets after I'm dead.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Mar 18, 2018)

Prime New York Strip steak, medium rare.

Grilled Asparagus wrapped in bacon.

A plate of TGI Fridays potato skins, loaded with sour cream.

Mushrooms sauteed in garlic and butter.

An ice cold Pacifico with a lime wedge

A big chunk of tiramisu

A handful of watermelon and green apple Jolly Ranchers

And a box of chocolate laxatives because if these jerks are gonna kill me then I want someone to suffer for it.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Mar 19, 2018)

The wifes pussy of the judge who sentenced me to death to begin with.


----------



## GreyGhost (Mar 20, 2018)

I would have my favorite dish, Fried fish with rice and alot of hot sauce on it.


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 20, 2018)

large bucket of kfc
pastrami sandwich from my favorite deli
crawfish po boy
medium rare new york strip steak
slice of black forest cake
bottle of apple sake


----------



## Dysnomia (Mar 27, 2018)

Red curry chicken or chicken basil. Then maybe a mango. Those are my favorite foods. I'd also like to have a Wawa coffee with light cream and a Wawa muffin. Probably banana walnut. Blueberry works too. Normally I wouldn't eat nearly that much in one sitting but it's not like I have to worry about being sick on the green mile.


----------



## Milk Mage (Mar 28, 2018)

4x4 In-n-Out cheeseburger, animal style, with a bag of Takis and a root beer float


----------



## The Sourdough Region (Mar 28, 2018)

A large pepperoni and chicken thin crust pizza, a bottle of Cheerwine and some french fries with buffalo ranch sauce. Maybe a couple of green apple angry orchards to go along with it.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 28, 2018)

Some chicken from KFC with Tropicana OJ, followed by nice cold m.ilk and jewish apple cake batter; just the batter.


----------



## CephalopodEnthusiast (Mar 28, 2018)

A bottle of sparkling apple cider, ribs with lots of BBQ sauce, and a side dish of carrots. For desert, strawberries and chocolate ice cream.


----------



## QB 290 (Mar 28, 2018)

a Spaghetti Bolognese with beef mince with a bowl of lemon sorbet ice cream for dessert and a bottle of thatcher's apple cider to wash it down.


----------



## Beth (Mar 28, 2018)

That 15 piece Hot Wings Bucket from KFC my grandma adored so much


----------



## Used Coat Hanger (Mar 31, 2018)

IHop. That is all.


----------



## TheClorax (Mar 31, 2018)

Hey, it’s a final meal, might as well go out with a bang.


----------



## SpaceGodzilla (Apr 2, 2018)

A bucket of Popeye's chicken.


----------



## Hell0 (Apr 2, 2018)

A Totinos microwaveable pizza, under-cooked, served with a fine bottle of water.


----------



## Sure Thing Idiot (Apr 3, 2018)

A small assortment of sushi, a double big mac, no pickles or onions, small fries, cool ranch doritos, two twizzlers, six Sapporos and a piece of spearmint gum.


----------



## Buck Mullet (Apr 4, 2018)

A tub of small curd cottage cheese, a foot long tuna salad sandwich from Subway with just American cheese and mayo, and a giant size Snickers bar that's soft from being in my pocket the whole time i've been eating.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 13, 2018)

Fried Tarantulas


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 21, 2018)

Imagine you were in prison for something heinous, and the state sentences you to electrocution or lethal injection the next day. However, that also means you get to pick a last meal. Anything you want, what would your last meal be. 



Spoiler: Last meal



Burger King Whooper Meal, McDonald's Large Fries, Domino's Pizza medium pepperoni pizza and a bottle of apple juice.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 21, 2018)

I swear we had this thread like 3 times but, it would really depend the day before what ran in my mind the most.

Also just for fun : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_meal list of famous prisoners last meals, most are pretty freaking odd.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 21, 2018)

The biggest machaca burrito you can make in a bucket of red sauce.


----------



## adorable bitch (Aug 21, 2018)

one really good fucking pizza and an absolute fuck ton of diabetes-inducing cakes and pastries.


----------



## HazamA (Aug 22, 2018)

Kebab ; )


----------



## Count groudon (Aug 24, 2018)

A cheese-stuffed crust pizza from Pizza Hut with bacon pepperoni and olives
A Big Mac with no lettuce because I'm not a vegan pussy
Bowl of cherries because they good
A cherry coke
A root beer also because I can't decide
A whole fucking thing of chocolate cheese cake for dessert.
I realize that being a member of kiwifarms, the most lethal tranny-stalking autistic-kicking site in all the nine realms, that me getting the needle is a very real possibility. My plan is to make myself so fucking fat that the poison in the needle won't be able to penetrate my severely clogged arteries, no noose or headbloclk will be able to contain my ham-sized head, and the electric chair will short circuit trying to fry all my blubber.


----------

